# Running RG-6Quad to several locations?



## m2234 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi everyone - I'll be running RG-6quad cable for cable/satellite to several locations in my new home addition. Is it advisable / does it compromise signal quality if I run a single cable throug the space, with 3 - 4 simple splitters along the way to effectively create several RG-6 port locations along the single run? (similar to say, plumbing - where Tee-connectors are used along a single run of pipe to serve several locations)?

Or is it necessary to use a single 4-way splitter at the start of the run, and from there run 4 separate lengths of RG-6quad side-by-side, each terminating at its own port location?

Just hoping to save some $$ on cable. 

Note: I'm not concerned about multiple cable/satellite tuners being independently controllable. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

You _should_ run each run back to one central location. Preferably a location that would has power for a amplifier if needed, and that would be easily accessible from outside should multiple runs be needed from a dish, or other service.

You _can_ run it in a "loop" and use taps at the various locations, but I really don't recommend doing it that way (couldn't really use it for satellite)


And for what it's worth RG-6Q is most likely overkill. RG-6 with a true copper center conductor is typically sufficient.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Unless you have some Hamshack next door, or a transmitter for public service (uhf/vhf) or am/fm radio station, quad shield is overkill. Use regular rg-6 and make it easy on yourself.

As for the runs, whether it is OTA, fm radio antenna, network, telephone, everything to a central point, in what is called a star topology.


----------



## m2234 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, folks - also, does HD satellite require two RG-6 cables per TV?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

m2234 said:


> Thanks, folks - also, does HD satellite require two RG-6 cables per TV?



No.

But I always run two runs to each TV each TV location as well as the possible cable modem location, so there is the possibility of using an off air HD source along with any sat. or cable service.

I would also recommend that you run two or three cat6 runs to each location as well (future expansion).


----------



## m2234 (Mar 21, 2012)

Interesting - why 2 or 3 (vs. 1) cat 6 run to each tv location?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Internet connection, distributed video, audio out, back up in case of damage, etc. etc, etc..


Just a variety of possibilities and cat6 is pretty cheap. Nice to know it's in place IF you ever need it.:yes:


----------



## kmk7110 (Sep 3, 2011)

Please run them back to a central location. I install TV everyday and the DIYers that dont do their homework usually end up not getting everything they want later on because they did a crappy wiring job. 

Please run everything back to a central location preferably where existing wiring is already, and I second cat6 as well. In my line we actually use cat5e before we use coax to run video. Cat6 is a step up from cat5e.

I'm not bashing on DIYers at all, I'm just saying that people that think they know the cable industry from 2005 are out of the loop now. Things have changed a lot in the past 5 years.


----------



## m2234 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, kmk - I definitely will do so! Just out of curiosity, are there currently cable/satellite video sources that can deliver video to a TV via Cat 6/Cat 5e? My Apple TV has an Ethernet port, but I'm unaware of other devices. 

Thanks for your wisdom


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

kmk7110, things have not changed that much. And yes, you did hint that diyers on a diy board, do not do stuff how you would like it to be. Sorry that not everyone can be perfect like you.


----------



## kmk7110 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, U-verse delivers video over cat5e in my area at least. Im not sure how verizon fios works, but providers like dish and directvs newer receivers have Ethernet ports to provide on demand services thru your internet connection. I'm pretty sure Dish network has partnered with blockbuster on demand for a service kind of like netflix.




m2234 said:


> Thanks, kmk - I definitely will do so! Just out of curiosity, are there currently cable/satellite video sources that can deliver video to a TV via Cat 6/Cat 5e? My Apple TV has an Ethernet port, but I'm unaware of other devices.
> 
> Thanks for your wisdom


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

kmk7110 said:


> Yes, U-verse delivers video over cat5e in my area at least. Im not sure how verizon fios works, but providers like dish and directvs newer receivers have Ethernet ports to provide on demand services thru your internet connection. I'm pretty sure Dish network has partnered with blockbuster on demand for a service kind of like netflix.


I am now lost on this. This thread is old, so why are you rehashing it.


----------



## kmk7110 (Sep 3, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> kmk7110, things have not changed that much. And yes, you did hint that diyers on a diy board, do not do stuff how you would like it to be. Sorry that not everyone can be perfect like you.


Perfect like me? where did I say anything about perfect like me. Its my job, customer expect me to know what I'm doing, and I was just stating that I've seen DIYers wire up their house with splitter after splitter after splitter in the walls and now many services for a total home dvr style system require dedicated home-runs to each receiver to make this work. Many customers that do that don't get the services they ask for and end result are upset with the situation.

I'm just trying to help the OP with his question with an example of a few that I can remember where a DIYer did some wiring and finished it off and cannot get services to that room at all.


----------

